# Trying to find bi or gay fur comics please help.



## hijimete (Nov 15, 2008)

All the bi & gay fur comic I have read have not updated in a bit so could someone tell me some good ones that are out there.

I have read.

1. dogs days of summer 

2. closet coon 

3. rasvaar

If anyone knows any other ones that would be great & thanks for the help.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Nov 15, 2008)

okay, hands down, CIRCLES. Its paper, and you have to buy it, but its very good.

Another good one Is Carpe Diem, written by Graveyard Greg and Done by a ton of artists.
http://www.webcomicsnation.com/graveyardgreg/carpediem/series.php?view=single&ID=72600


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 15, 2008)

CARPE DIEM!

I thought it died. =O


----------



## sashadistan (Nov 15, 2008)

useful information is useful. thanks


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

Omaha the cat dancer.

try that comix.  very very good.


----------



## Yevon (Nov 19, 2008)

Fur-piled

excelent gay furry comic that has fantastic art and a great story, only problem is that the updates are few and far between T_T

heres a handy link 

http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html


----------



## Azure (Nov 20, 2008)

You have to try?  I thought this sort of thing just fell in your lap.  But here.  Have fun.

http://paws.ru/kusaba/fc/

The only thing that beats fappin is fappin 4 free.


----------



## Short-snout (Nov 20, 2008)

Draw your own!! X3 that does depend on if you can draw


----------



## KatKry (Nov 22, 2008)

This is most probably one of the most disturbing comics I hae ever read...but ti can be funny ^^ 

http://www.concessioncomic.com/


----------



## FFFinalFurryFF (Apr 10, 2010)

I FULLY recommend these comics

     1: Concession - starts off mediocre, but evolves into something EPIC

     2: Fur-piled - From start to finish, this is epic, cute and beliveable

     3: Closet Coon: - Same as above


----------



## were99 (Apr 12, 2010)

I confirm thath Fur-piled is a very goog gay furry's comics <3
"Boys who like boys" is very interesting <3, and it's a very good story ^^


----------



## FFFinalFurryFF (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, i find andy's story the most interesting and the whole love triangle thing is well done (not to mention well drawn =3) 

What does the FurAffinity communiy think of Concession, i think it's amazing!!


----------



## Ames (Apr 12, 2010)

Concession was somewhat bi, but later it got supergay.

I still keep up with it even though I'm 100% straight (OMG A STRAIGHT FURRY? NOWAI!)


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 12, 2010)

I read a little comic a while ago called Motion of the Ocean. It is really sweet.


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 12, 2010)

Heck are there any straight furr comics lol never had a problem finding gay or bi check out newgrounds.com type in furr most the comics and games are set up for you guys. Only one for me (super hot rabbit girl and hey I am a rabbit)


----------



## Miles_Rose (Apr 14, 2010)

I recommend:
Umlaut House 1 and 2
http://maskedretriever.com/uh/d/20010323.html
Vinci & Arty
http://www.vincifruit.com/

Enjoy~


----------



## Ricky (Apr 14, 2010)

Did anyone else notice this got bumped from like 2 fucking years ago?

Like Azure said -- you shouldn't even have to try.

/thread


----------



## Aden (Apr 14, 2010)

FFFinalFurryFF said:


> I FULLY recommend these comics
> 
> 1: Concession - starts off mediocre, but evolves into something EPIC



So basically you had to _actively seek out_ this dead thread, buried deep in the FAF archives, in order to show off your fanboyism to someone who probably stopped reading these forums a year ago


----------



## Tycho (Apr 14, 2010)

FFASSGDSGHGHGHASDF NECRO


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 14, 2010)

I wager it was through the thread necronomicon "similar threads" section below.


----------

